# Frozen rating?



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

ive been on 4.89 for the past three weeks. It doesn't fluctuate and I don't receive those weekly or bi weekly reports either. What gives? Also the star next to my ratin is blue. It use to be gold.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Ive reported my rating hasnt changed in a month either. Someone said if you give 1000 rides it won't change much, but I dont buy it. Ive given around 500, and my rating has always changed before, maybe a point or two a week, but it did change. Not recently.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah It was always changing. From 4.82 to .85 then at times the nice .90s. Now it just stopped. Sometimes I'd even notice a difference logging in the day after a night I knew I'd have a rating ding. Meh who knows maybe drivers are flocking by the masses and they don't want to deactivate anyone


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Tends to not move much at all unless you get an extreme rating...Was stuck at 4.88 for weeks, got a 1 star, then stuck at 4.86...took me over three weeks to trend back to a 4.87.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Star is became blue but don't care, I'm not going to uber anymore... Gone fishing instead.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> ive been on 4.89 for the past three weeks. It doesn't fluctuate and I don't receive those weekly or bi weekly reports either. What gives? Also the star next to my ratin is blue. It use to be gold.


At least you can't be deactivated with that rating. Sometimes, its best, to leave well enough alone.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

yellow said:


> Ive reported my rating hasnt changed in a month either. Someone said if you give 1000 rides it won't change much, but I dont buy it. Ive given around 500, and my rating has always changed before, maybe a point or two a week, but it did change. Not recently.


Only the last 500 rides are counted for the rating.
A 4 star is not likely to move you at that point
but a one star will do it for sure.

With 500 rides you need about 15 
5 stars in a row to see movement.
One 4 star out of those 15 and you are stuck in the same place.


----------

